# Music Trivia



## jillian (May 29, 2006)

Musicman just posted on another thread that Bobby Goldsboro played the guitar intro to Roy Orbison's "Oh, Pretty Woman". I had no idea that was the case. But thought it might be fun if one of us raised a music trivia question and then whoever answers it gets to post the next question.

I can't post Musicman's since he gave the answer.  But how about this one?

What 16 year old music prodigy did the intro for Neil Young's "Southern Man"?


----------



## musicman (May 29, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Musicman just posted on another thread that Bobby Goldsboro played the guitar intro to Roy Orbison's "Oh, Pretty Woman". I had no idea that was the case. But thought it might be fun if one of us raised a music trivia question and then whoever answers it gets to post the next question.
> 
> I can't post Musicman's since he gave the answer.  But how about this one?
> 
> What 16 year old music prodigy did the guitar intro for Neil Young's "Southern Man"?



Danged if you didn't stump me right out of the gate, jillian! I'll be looking forward to getting the answer to this one.


----------



## jillian (May 29, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Danged if you didn't stump me right out of the gate, jillian! I'll be looking forward to getting the answer to this one.



I think I got lucky! lol... I'll give it some time to see if anyone gets it before I give away the answer.


----------



## musicman (May 29, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> I think I got lucky! lol... I'll give it some time to see if anyone gets it before I give away the answer.



My !@#$% emoticons aren't working since the board upgrade. That really makes me mad, too - as I had some devastatingly funny stuff planned for my last couple of replies (well...maybe not DEVASTATINGLY funny - but a little bit funny...grrr).


----------



## jillian (May 29, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> My !@#$% emoticons aren't working since the board upgrade. That really makes me mad, too - as I had some devastatingly funny stuff planned for my last couple of replies (well...maybe not DEVASTATINGLY funny - but a little bit funny...grrr).



LOL! I hear ya! I felt sooooooooooo frustrated not having them. I don't know about you, but I speak with my hands a lot.... and without the smilies, I felt like I had to talk with my hands tied.


----------



## musicman (May 29, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> LOL! I hear ya! I felt sooooooooooo frustrated not having them. I don't know about you, but I speak with my hands a lot.... and without the smilies, I felt like I had to talk with my hands tied.



Picture my crying smilie here.

And, imagine my frustration at having to discuss Rod McKuen without the benefit of my vomiting smilie.

It is to weep...


----------



## jillian (May 29, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Picture my crying smilie here.
> 
> And, imagine my frustration at having to discuss Rod McKuen without the benefit of my vomiting smilie.
> 
> It is to weep...



:rotflmao: :rotflmao: :rotflmao: 

BTW, edited my question because it dawns on me, Neil might have had this person on piano, not guitar, for the intro. Does that help?


----------



## musicman (May 29, 2006)

LOL - you shouldn't show off your emoticons like that, jillian; it's like eating in front of a starving man (j/k)!

I'll take a wild guess, and say Jackson Browne.


----------



## Said1 (May 29, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Musicman just posted on another thread that Bobby Goldsboro played the guitar intro to Roy Orbison's "Oh, Pretty Woman". I had no idea that was the case. But thought it might be fun if one of us raised a music trivia question and then whoever answers it gets to post the next question.
> 
> I can't post Musicman's since he gave the answer.  But how about this one?
> 
> What 16 year old music prodigy did the intro for Neil Young's "Southern Man"?




Ronnie Van Zant? 


And Jillian, that's a "joke".


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> LOL - you shouldn't show off your emoticons like that, jillian; it's like eating in front of a starving man (j/k)!
> 
> I'll take a wild guess, and say Jackson Browne.



Sorry about the emoticons. Hope yours are working again now.

And it's not Jackson, although he's one of my favorites. (Used to have a huge crush on him.)

It was Nils Lofgren. 

OK...what movie did Bruce Springsteen watch that was the inspiration for his song, "Jungleland"?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Sorry about the emoticons. Hope yours are working again now.
> 
> And it's not Jackson, although he's one of my favorites. (Used to have a huge crush on him.)
> 
> ...



Gotta be Mean Streets.....


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Gotta be Mean Streets.....



Sorry. West Side Story. 

What Eagles hit was written by Jackson Browne early on in his career?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Sorry. West Side Story.
> 
> What Eagles hit was written by Jackson Browne early on in his career?



"Take it Easy".


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> "Take it Easy".



 

Now, I do believe it's your turn to post a question.


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Now, I do believe it's your turn to post a question.



Thank you, ma'am!

A group called The Champs had a hit in the early sixties with a saxophone-based instrumental titled, "Tequila". Two members of this band went on to become one of the most successful duos of early seventies rock. Who were they?


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

Donald Fagan and Walter Becker had a jazz band in college.  

Who was their drummer?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Thank you, ma'am!
> 
> A group called The Champs had a hit in the early sixties with a saxophone-based instrumental titled, "Tequila". Two members of this band went on to become one of the most successful duos of early seventies rock. Who were they?



I haven't a clue. :scratch: 

Can I take a guess and say Simon and Garfunkel?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Thank you, ma'am!
> 
> A group called The Champs had a hit in the early sixties with a saxophone-based instrumental titled, "Tequila". Two members of this band went on to become one of the most successful duos of early seventies rock. Who were they?



Herb Alpert is one, right??


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Donald Fagan and Walter Becker had a jazz band in college.
> 
> Who was their drummer?



I'll take a wild guess, and say Steve Gadd.


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Herb Alpert is one, right??



Nope.  I actually know this one.

(last names start with S & C)


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Sorry, folks - so far, no go. Jillian, you're on the right track - stylistically speaking. Dr Grump, Alpert could very well have been a member of The Champs, but was definitely not part of the duo I'm speaking of.


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> I'll take a wild guess, and say Steve Gadd.



Afraid not.

This person is not known at all for musical ability.  Name was made through TV and Movies.


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Nope.  I actually know this one.
> 
> (last names start with S & C)



Uh-oh - GotZoom knows!


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Sorry, folks - so far, no go. Jillian, you're on the right track - stylistically speaking. Dr Grump, Alpert could very well have been a member of The Champs, but was definitely not part of the duo I'm speaking of.



Hmmmmmmmmm..... Loggins and Messina? Just throwing that out there. Was Alpert part of The Champs before he started A&M?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Afraid not.
> 
> This person is not known at all for musical ability.  Name was made through TV and Movies.



Jeff Goldblum? Pretty good drummer, actually - as is Miguel Ferrer. And Dana Carvey. Johnny Carson pounded a mean set of tubs.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Uh-oh - GotZoom knows!



If Zoom knows, he should tell! :huh:


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmmm..... Loggins and Messina? Just throwing that out there. Was Alpert part of The Champs before he started A&M?



Alpert could very well have been part of The Champs - I really don't know.

Wasn't Loggins & Messina.


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> If Zoom knows, he should tell! :huh:



Well....I would but I'm really enjoying a nice Summer Breeze right now so I think I will relax a little bit more before telling.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Well....I would but I'm really enjoying a nice Summer Breeze right now so I think I will relax a little bit more before telling.



Ahhhhhhhhh.... I do believe that's another hint...to go with S & C, perhaps?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Ahhhhhhhhh.... I do believe that's another hint...to go with S & C, perhaps?



I'm trying to remember the make of guitar they used; might have been a Hummingbird...


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Jeff Goldblum? Pretty good drummer, actually - as is Miguel Ferrer. And Dana Carvey. Johnny Carson pounded a mean set of tubs.



None of them either.  

I'll just sit back and eat my Doritos with my three friends until someones gets it.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> None of them either.
> 
> I'll just sit back and eat my Doritos with my three friends until someones gets it.



Steve Martin, Seals and Croft, ok  I give.


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Steve Martin, Seals and Croft, ok  I give.



Seals and Crofts it is (tell him what he's won, Jay)!

About the drummer, I still have not a clue.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Seals and Crofts it is (tell him what he's won, Jay)!
> 
> About the drummer, I still have not a clue.




ok---Drummer for Lee Michaels had a nickname---guesses ????


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

Not Steve Martin...but you are obvioulsy on the right track.

You can do some more investigate work...like a reporter perhaps....to figure it out.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Not Steve Martin...but you are obvioulsy on the right track.
> 
> You can do some more investigate work...like a reporter perhaps....to figure it out.


 Martin Short?


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Martin Short?



Two strikes.

Only one left.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Two strikes.
> 
> Only one left.


 damn


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> damn




Ford Chase ??


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Please tell me it's NOT Al Franken...


----------



## GotZoom (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Ford Chase ??



Ding Ding Ding Ding  

G.M. Chase it is!!


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

GotZoom said:
			
		

> Ding Ding Ding Ding
> 
> G.M. Chase it is!!



Who's G.M. Chase?


----------



## The ClayTaurus (May 30, 2006)

Chevy Chase


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok---Drummer for Lee Michaels had a nickname---guesses ????



The dude was chillin!


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Chevy Chase?!?!?! lol....

Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrgh!!   

Thanks.


----------



## The ClayTaurus (May 30, 2006)

Assuming I'm right:


This album is widely regarded as the first to be completely composed of sampled records, particularly obscure 60's-70's Jazz, Funk, Rock, and television ads/shows/movies.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

ok---Drummer for Lee Michaels had a nickname---guesses ????


Cmon MM---your an old fart--you can get it !!!!


----------



## The ClayTaurus (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok---Drummer for Lee Michaels had a nickname---guesses ????
> 
> 
> Cmon MM---your an old fart--you can get it !!!!


I know the answer, but had to google.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I know the answer, but had to google.


 Well answer it quick and we can move on


----------



## The ClayTaurus (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Well answer it quick and we can move on


I don't want to spoil the fun of someone who actually knows... but I will if you insist.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

The ClayTaurus said:
			
		

> I don't want to spoil the fun of someone who actually knows... but I will if you insist.


 I insist


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I insist



Me, too! I need to bring this back to an era I might actually know!


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Me, too! I need to bring this back to an era I might actually know!




It's " FROSTY THE DRUMMER*

someone else go


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

Who were Freddy Mercury's musical influences?


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Who were Freddy Mercury's musical influences?



the Queens of England?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Nambla?


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

Give up?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Who were Freddy Mercury's musical influences?



The Beatles?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Give up?



Yep!


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Yep!




Jimmy Hendrix and Liza Minelli. It's obvious now, isn't it?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Jimmy Hendrix and Liza Minelli. It's obvious now, isn't it?



Weren't The Beatles in there, too?


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Weren't The Beatles in there, too?




How should I know? Look it up yerself if you think you're right.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> How should I know? Look it up yerself if you think you're right.



You asked the question. :halo:


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> You asked the question. :halo:




And I gave the answer that I had.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> And I gave the answer that I had.



Maybe you should know the answers to the questions you ask.  

Now who's  



> Musical Influences
> As a child, Freddie Mercury's parents listened to a great deal of Indian music, and one of his early influences was the Bollywood playback singer, Lata Mangeshkar [13]. According to a March 1996 edition of Record Collector magazine [14], after moving to England, Mercury became a huge fan of Jimi Hendrix, The Beatles, The Jackson 5 and Led Zeppelin. His inspiration for writing long, acyclic songs such as Bohemian Rhapsody reportedly came from the song A Day In The Life by The Beatles. In a television interview (Queen For An Hour, BBC, early 1989), Mercury commented that his two favourite male rock vocalists were Robert Plant and George Michael. He also admired many singers outside of rock music, such as Aretha Franklin, Liza Minnelli, Luciano Pavarotti and Montserrat Caballé.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Freddie_Mercury

*Next question: What did Jimmy Paige do that was unusual for a guitarist when playing Dazed and Confused onstage?*


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Maybe you should know the answers to the questions you ask.
> 
> Now who's



that's why I suggested looking it up if you doubted the answers I "had", since I didn't say no and purposely left nothing out. Asshole.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)




----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Maybe you should know the answers to the questions you ask.
> 
> Now who's
> 
> ...



He uses a bow


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> He uses a bow



Excellent! Now ask one!


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Excellent! Now ask one!



I feel like Arch---I'm so old I know some things.


Where did Jimi Hendrix play his last official concert ?


----------



## Dr Grump (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I feel like Arch---I'm so old I know some things.
> 
> 
> Where did Jimi Hendrix play his last official concert ?



The town/city or the venue?? Town/city I'll go for London. Venue, Royal Albert Hall...


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I feel like Arch---I'm so old I know some things.
> 
> 
> Where did Jimi Hendrix play his last official concert ?



lol... well, at least you're trying to keep it where I have a shot at the answers.  

The Fillmore maybe??


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> The town/city or the venue?? Town/city I'll go for London. Venue, Royal Albert Hall...




I'm pretty sure that's right.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'm pretty sure that's right.



I was always told I was at it when he played at the Honolulu International Center but maybe they lied to me.


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I was always told I was at it when he played at the Honolulu International Center but maybe they lied to me.



Hmmm. Maybe his last US concert?

Check this site, it has a decent time line. http://www.inet.hr/~abubalo/biogrphy/biogrphy.html


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Maybe his last US concert?
> 
> Check this site, it has a decent time line. http://www.inet.hr/~abubalo/biogrphy/biogrphy.html




yuppers--my bad

next!


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> yuppers--my bad
> 
> next!




I guess it's Germany, then.

What was the official cause of death?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I was always told I was at it when he played at the Honolulu International Center but maybe they lied to me.



I looked it up. We're all wrong. lol... Do you want me to post the answer and have another go at a question or should we see if someone else gets it?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I guess it's Germany, then.
> 
> What was the official cause of death?



Ah...got it before me.

He suffocated on his own vomit. Blech.

What day did Jim Morrison die?


----------



## Said1 (May 30, 2006)

'71 - don't know the month.


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> '71 - don't know the month.



July 3rd. (I only remember cause he died on my birthday).

Your turn to ask one.


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> July 3rd. (I only remember cause he died on my birthday).
> 
> Your turn to ask one.



Did one of those "what happened on the day you were born " thingies huh ?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Did one of those "what happened on the day you were born " thingies huh ?



Nah... I read "No One Here Gets Out Alive". Good book. :tng:


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

OK - here's one. This is the kind of story that reaffirms my faith in humanity. It's kind of tough, so I'll give out some good clues.

In 1959, a struggling songwriter offered to sell one of his tunes outright to a major country star for $500. The songwriter was desperate; his kids were hungry, and his utilities were about to be shut off.

The star listened to the song, and, in essence, told the writer, "I'm not going to buy your song. It's a great song, it's going to be a huge hit, and you're going to make a boatload of money on the royalties. What I will do is ADVANCE you $500, record your song, and we'll all get rich".

The star could easily have screwed the desperate writer; instead, he did the right thing.

The song was a country megahit titled "Hello, Walls". Who was the singer? Who was the writer?


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> OK - here's one. This is the kind of story that reaffirms my faith in humanity. It's kind of tough, so I'll give out some good clues.
> 
> In 1959, a struggling songwriter offered to sell one of his tunes outright to a major country star for $500. The songwriter was desperate; his kids were hungry, and his utilities were about to be shut off.
> 
> ...



ok  first clue


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ok  first clue



ooooo oooo  Willie Nelson?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> ooooo oooo  Willie Nelson?



You are correct, sir. Willie was the writer. 

The artist?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> You are correct, sir. Willie was the writer.
> 
> The artist?



Was it Elvis Presley?


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> You are correct, sir. Willie was the writer.
> 
> The artist?



I woulda got my ass kicked in Austin for not remembering that one.   Now the artist ??????? hmmmmmm


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> I woulda got my ass kicked in Austin for not remembering that one.   Now the artist ??????? hmmmmmm



Johnny Cash ?


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Not Johnny or Elvis. Not really a household name along the lines of those two guys, but pretty big in the country scene. And - as it turns out - a pretty decent chap besides.

Initials: F.Y.


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Some other hits included "Four in the Morning" and "Sweet Dreams".


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Some other hits included "Four in the Morning" and "Sweet Dreams".



I looked him up in the Country Music Hall of Fame database. 

Faron Young.

Have another go.


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Er...in his mother's eyes, I guess he was always fair and young...

EDIT: Oops - guess that last clue wasn't needed - LOL!


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Er...in his mother's eyes, I guess he was always fair and young...





ahh ty  Faron Young !!

someone else take a shot


----------



## musicman (May 30, 2006)

Not really a question, but I thought I'd post one of my favorite Johnny Carson bits. Under the heading, Phrases You'll Never Hear:

"The Porsche belongs to the banjo player...".


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Not really a question, but I thought I'd post one of my favorite Johnny Carson bits. Under the heading, Phrases You'll Never Hear:
> 
> "The Porsche belongs to the banjo player...".



lol!!  

OK, I have one. What lead singer in a rock 'n roll band studied at the London School of Economics?


----------



## dilloduck (May 30, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> lol!!
> 
> OK, I have one. What lead singer in a rock 'n roll band studied at the London School of Economics?



Mick ?


----------



## jillian (May 30, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Mick ?



Yuppers! Your turn!


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> OK - here's one. This is the kind of story that reaffirms my faith in humanity. It's kind of tough, so I'll give out some good clues.
> 
> In 1959, a struggling songwriter offered to sell one of his tunes outright to a major country star for $500. The songwriter was desperate; his kids were hungry, and his utilities were about to be shut off.
> 
> ...



Darn, too late for this one. Classic country. "Hello ceiling, I'm gonna stare at you awhile'.


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

Here's one for you younguns. 

Who made up the Million Dollar Quartet? This isn't really a band per se, but the name given to recordings made during a jam session that included 4 of the biggest talents of early rock and roll,  one going on to be one the biggest names in country.


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

The Million Dollar Quartet was Elvis, Johnny Cash, Carl Perkins and Jerry Lee Lewis. (Had to ask my boss about that one since it was BMT)

What was the first white group to have a hit "rap" single? What was the name of the song?


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> The Million Dollar Quartet was Elvis, Johnny Cash, Carl Perkins and Jerry Lee Lewis. (Had to ask my boss about that one since it was BMT)
> 
> What was the first white group to have a hit "rap" single? What was the name of the song?




Yep, that's them. Worth picking up *cough* downloading* a copy if the opportunity arises.

And to your second question, I'm gonna guess "The Beastie Boys" I have no idea what the single was, though. OH! "You gotta fight for your right to paaarrrrtttay". 

Again, just a guess.


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep, that's them. Worth picking up *cough* downloading* a copy if the opportunity arises.
> 
> And to your second question, I'm gonna guess "The Beastie Boys" I have no idea what the single was, though. OH! "You gotta fight for your right to paaarrrrtttay".
> 
> Again, just a guess.



After seeing Walk The Line, I'd actually like to er.... pick up.... some of that kind of music. 

Nope...not the Beasties.


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> After seeing Walk The Line, I'd actually like to er.... pick up.... some of that kind of music.
> 
> Nope...not the Beasties.



It's probably my favorite era. In my opion, all the music from that period is great.

The live album Johnny Cash recorded at Folsum Prison and San Quentin are really good, probably better than most of his recordings.

Ok. Another guess......white group..... rap single....I give up.


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> It's probably my favorite era. In my opion, all the music from that period is great.
> 
> The live album Johnny Cash recorded at Folsum Prison and San Quentin are really good, probably better than most of his recordings.
> 
> Ok. Another guess......white group..... rap single....I give up.



Musically, I go from the mid-70's classic rock and on, but I'm very big on '80's post-punk new wave (I know...I know....but it was fun!)

BTW, that last was a bit of a hint.


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Musically, I go from the mid-70's classic rock and on, but I'm very big on '80's post-punk new wave (I know...I know....but it was fun!)
> 
> BTW, that last was a bit of a hint.




And it isn't the Beastie Boys? Hmmmm, they started in the early 80's as a punk band of sorts. I really have no clue, I'm not a big 80's music fan, although I did love watching Solid Gold.


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> And it isn't the Beastie Boys? Hmmmm, they started in the early 80's as a punk band of sorts. I really have no clue, I'm not a big 80's music fan, although I did love watching Solid Gold.



I started out my career watching "The Hit Parade" so I'm a little weak on rapper questions.
(where is that old geezer smilie ? )


----------



## Dr Grump (May 31, 2006)

Rap song:

Either Run DMC Walk this Way; or

Blondie Rapture

or someone like Grandmaster funk or whatever his name was


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Rap song:
> 
> Either Run DMC Walk this Way; or
> 
> ...



Ding Ding!! Rapture it is!  

Your turn!


----------



## Dr Grump (May 31, 2006)

Who wrote Black Magic Women and what band was he in (who subsequently recorded it!) No googling Jillian - too easy otherwise...


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Who wrote Black Magic Women and what band was he in (who subsequently recorded it!) No googling Jillian - too easy otherwise...



lol...google? moi? nah...wouldn't be any fun.  

Don't know the answer, though I know who recorded it eventually.


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Who wrote Black Magic Women and what band was he in (who subsequently recorded it!) No googling Jillian - too easy otherwise...




Peter Green, Fleetwood Mac - from their "blues" phase.


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Peter Green, Fleetwood Mac - from their "blues" phase.



And the next question?

Drumroll, please


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> And the next question?
> 
> Drumroll, please


Oh, man. I don't know. My brain is melting, the polar ice caps are receding rapidly from the heat, my basement is flooding -  I don't know if I can do it.


Ok. Who was the oldest Beatle?


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Oh, man. I don't know. My brain is melting, the polar ice caps are receding rapidly from the heat, my basement is flooding -  I don't know if I can do it.
> 
> 
> Ok. Who was the oldest Beatle?



LOL! How many guesses do I get?


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> LOL! How many guesses do I get?




5. And take your time. Use a life line if you must.

I even gave an unintended hint - so change that to two guess or three - how many are still alive again?


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

John


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

May I?


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> 5. And take your time. Use a life line if you must.
> 
> I even gave an unintended hint - so change that to two guess or three - how many are still alive again?



LOL ... two. But I see Dillo got it!


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

It had to be Pete Best's replacement.


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> May I?



Sure, although I "think" it's John. Google is permissable this one time, since I forget the answer. I remember reading it on one of my mother's Beatles album.....the other day...ya, that's the ticket...the other day.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

No google....it was Ringo...born in 1940....don't ask me how I know....


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

ask one jarhead !


----------



## jillian (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> May I?



You don't need to ask. Come play.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

What Band was Madonna a drummer for?  (is that a dangling participle?)


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

Damn, I could swear it was John. Ringo must have lied, all those years ago.


----------



## Dr Grump (May 31, 2006)

Madonna drummed? Holy moley! The only female drummer that comes to mind is Sheila E from Prince's band (I wouldn't have a clue who drummed for the Go Gos or Bangles)....Was it is a well-known band?


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Damn, I could swear it was John. Ringo must have lied, all those years ago.



Richard Starkey (Ringo)  3 months older than John....again, don't ask....


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Richard Starkey (Ringo)  3 months older than John....again, don't ask....




I believe you and why shouldn't I ask? This sounds like it might be juicy.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Madonna drummed? Holy moley! The only female drummer that comes to mind is Sheila E from Prince's band (I wouldn't have a clue who drummed for the Go Gos or Bangles)....Was it is a well-known band?



The band had a pop hit in the late 80's, after Madonna left the band....


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I believe you and why shouldn't I ask? This sounds like it might be juicy.



I used to be a DJ, and have a lot of useless infomration in my head....until now, and I can expose it to all of you......


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I used to be a DJ, and have a lot of useless infomration in my head....until now, and I can expose it to all of you......



Rock trivia is a cool game.

So what band did Madonna grace her drumming talents with?


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I used to be a DJ, and have a lot of useless infomration in my head....until now, and I can expose it to all of you......



was the bands name the name of a movie too?


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

Winner Dillo.....and it's not 16 Candles


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

"Right on Track" was the top 10 "hit"

The Breakfast Club was the band....


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> Winner Dillo.....and it's not 16 Candles



yay  the breakfast club!


----------



## Said1 (May 31, 2006)

He cheated. I have proof.


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> He cheated. I have proof.



huh?  who he?


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> yay  the breakfast club!




ok  Guitar player for the band who had hit with "Have another hit" 
ya its old again


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

I'm throwing a dart.....

Robert Cray?


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I'm throwing a dart.....
> 
> Robert Cray?



he shoots but he misses!

band initials- QMS


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> he shoots but he misses!
> 
> band initials- QMS



I'm blank...burnt for the nite...catch you guys later!


----------



## dilloduck (May 31, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> I'm blank...burnt for the nite...catch you guys later!



Quicksilver Messanger Service


----------



## Fmr jarhead (May 31, 2006)

Time for some Santo and Johnny as I drift off to Sleep (walk).


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Rock trivia is a cool game.
> 
> So what band did Madonna grace her drumming talents with?



The Breakfast Club 

What band started in the punk scene in and around Berkeley, CA and had one of their songs used in the finale of the Seinfeld series? What song?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> The Breakfast Club
> 
> What band started in the punk scene in and around Berkeley, CA and had one of their songs used in the finale of the Seinfeld series? What song?




The Sex Pistols? 

 NO, the Goo Goo Dolls? They were a punk band once, right?


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> The Sex Pistols?
> 
> NO, the Goo Goo Dolls? They were a punk band once, right?



The Goo Goo's were a punk band?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> The Goo Goo's were a punk band?



I know, hard to imagine. The band may have undergone a name change, not sure about that, though.


----------



## musicman (Jun 1, 2006)

Fmr jarhead said:
			
		

> What Band was Madonna a drummer for?  (is that a dangling participle?)



No - it's just the way the light's hitting it...


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I know, hard to imagine. The band may have undergone a name change, not sure about that, though.



Now I'm gonna have to google the Goo Goo's. :duh3:

OK... now I DID google the Goo Goo's...



> Founded in Buffalo, New York in 1985 by guitarist/vocalist Johnny Rzeznik and bassist/vocalist Robby Takac, the Goo Goo Dolls, who were then known as the "Sex Maggots" for two days, initially consisted of the two founders and George Tutuska on drums. The band changed their name to the Goo Goo Dolls (the name was picked out from an ad in a True Detective magazine) at the request of a local club owner who refused to let them play otherwise.[citation needed] They were originally signed on by Metal Blade Records, and they released their self-titled debut album in 1987.



The Sex Maggots? Ewwwwwwwww..... who have thunk it? heh! Johnny Rzeznk is still cute, though. :halo:


----------



## Said1 (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Now I'm gonna have to google the Goo Goo's. :duh3:






What's the answer to your question.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Now I'm gonna have to google the Goo Goo's. :duh3:
> 
> OK... now I DID google the Goo Goo's...
> 
> ...



In an interview, Rzeznk mentions breaking his arm and not being able to play guitar right before they were supposed to open for the Ramones. 

I think the change in genre suites them better.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> In an interview, Rzeznk mentions breaking his arm and not being able to play guitar right before they were supposed to open for the Ramones.
> 
> I think the change in genre suites them better.



I think so too!! Too funny 'bout the Ramones, though. Awesome band!!! Supposedly couldn't stand each other for a huge part of their run. Joey and Johnny had major issues... one was a lib, the other a conservative. lol... 

Now, why would that cause tension?  

I'll give it a little more time til I give away the answer to my question. I think Grump's gonna know that one, so will wait til he's around. So I'll wait a bit.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2006)

Wouldn't have a clue..the only punk band I can think of is Green Day but I don't think they were on Seinfeld...but they are from that neck of the woods!! .


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Wouldn't have a clue..the only punk band I can think of is Green Day but I don't think they were on Seinfeld...but they are from that neck of the woods!! ...Pistols and the Clash were British, Ramones from NY...



It was Green Day.  

And they weren't on Seinfeld. One of their songs closed the finale.  

Any guesses?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> The Breakfast Club
> 
> What band started in the punk scene in and around Berkeley, CA and had one of their songs used in the finale of the Seinfeld series? What song?




easy Green day  and time of your life

now is it my turn to ask the question? so here it is:

what legendary rock star shared screen time with keenu reeves in the 80's and had only one line while he was walking into a recording studio right before keenu was kicked out. name the artist and the movie


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> easy Green day  and time of your life
> 
> now is it my turn to ask the question? so here it is:
> 
> what legendary rock star shared screen time with keenu reeves in the 80's and had only one line while he was walking into a recording studio right before keenu was kicked out. name the artist and the movie



I'm guessing it was Bill and Ted's Excellent Adventure. But I'm not sure and don't have a clue who the rock star was.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2006)

Any clue??


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Any clue??



Not a one!

Hint, please!!!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

it was NOT bill and ted's excellent adventure!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

here's a hint: joe strummer did the music for this movie but he is NOT the artist in question

here's an even bigger hint: the artist in queston is a very Underground artist with only one mainstream hit that you all know.


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> here's a hint: joe strummer did the music for this movie but he is NOT the artist in question
> 
> here's an even bigger hint: the artist in queston is a very Underground artist with only one mainstream hit that you all know.



The movie was Permanent Record and the artist was Lou Reed 

Have to admit I had a little help with that one on the movie name (though got the "Underground" part!)


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh...I forgot! Next question:

In the early to mid-70's, a music reviewer wrote "I have seen the future of rock 'n roll and its name is __________________"

What was the name of the "future of rock 'n roll"?
Who wrote those words?
What was the writer's subsequent relationship to the artist?

I like this game!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> The movie was Permanent Record and the artist was Lou Reed
> 
> Have to admit I had a little help with that one on the movie name (though got the "Underground" part!)




you would be correct!


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Oh...I forgot! Next question:
> 
> In the early to mid-70's, a music reviewer wrote "I have seen the future of rock 'n roll and its name is __________________"
> 
> ...




easy.jon landau talking about  bruce springsteen and jon is now bruce manger/producer


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

next question. in which movie does the an incident a blue oyster cult concert play as it's main theme and has the quote of:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hubbs: Ever since you got hit by that laser at that Blue Oyster Cult Show you've been acting like a pussy! 


------
 also who is the mother and the father of one of the main female leads and what band were they in together


this one should be easy


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

Lefty Wilbury said:
			
		

> this one should be easy



Or not.  

Maybe it's a guy flick?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

not really a guy flick. it's from the 90's though


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 1, 2006)

The Frighteners had Don't Fear the Reaper as it's theme...


----------



## jillian (Jun 1, 2006)

So you have a question?


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 1, 2006)

that is NOT the answer. i didn't say a B.O.C song i said an incident at a BOC concert.

I think this one needs a hint and here is a HUGE one again about the second part of the question about the female lead: Do you wan't someone to love your white rabbit?

if you get that you should get her name and it should lead you to the movie


----------



## Lefty Wilbury (Jun 2, 2006)

i think this one was too hard. the answers:

movie:The Stoned Age
actress:China Kantner
her parents:Jefferson Airplane/Jefferson Starship members Paul Kantner and Grace Slick

someone else can ask a question


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

lol...maybe that one was a bit hard. let's try this one.. (I'll stick with the movie and music connection, though)

What "Jesus Christ, Superstar" lead also had a hit disco single? What album did the song appear on? Name the song.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> lol...maybe that one was a bit hard. let's try this one.. (I'll stick with the movie and music connection, though)
> 
> What "Jesus Christ, Superstar" lead also had a hit disco single? What album did the song appear on? Name the song.




Kris Kristofferson. 


I have no idea. Too hard.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> lol...maybe that one was a bit hard. let's try this one.. (I'll stick with the movie and music connection, though)
> 
> What "Jesus Christ, Superstar" lead also had a hit disco single? What album did the song appear on? Name the song.



Yvonne Elliman--- Saturday night fever--If I can't have you


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Yvonne Elliman--- Saturday night fever--If I can't have you



Awesome! And the next question is.....?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Awesome! And the next question is.....?



The view from what mountain inspired the writing of America the Beautiful?


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> The view from what mountain inspired the writing of America the Beautiful?



Now you're just messing with me! lol... I have no clue!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2006)

Mt Vernon?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Mt Vernon?


 nope
go west young man


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

This is not in the nature of a guess - just some interesting tidbits of information.

I never was a big Sonny & Cher fan, but I got to like Sonny a little more toward the end of his life. Cher made big headlines ripping Sonny in the press, but he always seemed to handle it with grace and humor. Once, upon being given the details of her latest tirade, he just smiled and said, "Fifteen years, and she still can't forget me".

Another time, Cher was hotly (and crassly) disputing the plain fact that Sonny took a fairly backward, know-nothing child and made her a superstar. In response, Sonny simply pointed out that - before he told her differently - Cher thought that Mt. Rushmore was a natural rock formation.


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> This is not in the nature of a guess - just some interesting tidbits of information.
> 
> I never was a big Sonny & Cher fan, but I got to like Sonny a little more toward the end of his life. Cher made big headlines ripping Sonny in the press, but he always seemed to handle it with grace and humor. Once, upon being given the details of her latest tirade, he just smiled and said, "Fifteen years, and she still can't forget me".
> 
> Another time, Cher was hotly (and crassly) disputing the plain fact that Sonny took a fairly backward, know-nothing child and made her a superstar. In response, Sonny simply pointed out that - before he told her differently - Cher thought that Mt. Rushmore was a natural rock formation.



I can't imagine why you liked Sonny better toward the end of his life. lol...

Very funny stories. Don't forget, Cher also eulogized Sonny quite beautifully. But she really was just a dumb kid when they met. He was clearly the driving force behind making her a success.

When I was a kid, I remember sitting in front of this piece of furniture my parents had which held the television in the middle and the stereo on either side. They had this soundtrack LP of an old movie called Sonny and Cher, Good Times. The song "You'd Better Sit Down, Kids" was on the album, as was, I think, I Got U Babe. I really liked that album. Sonny was really goofy looking though. Cher was this exotic creature....at least to me.

Now I think I'm going to go play "Bang, Bang" on my IPod.  

And will you please answer Dillo's question!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> I can't imagine why you liked Sonny better toward the end of his life. lol...
> 
> Very funny stories. Don't forget, Cher also eulogized Sonny quite beautifully. But she really was just a dumb kid when they met. He was clearly the driving force behind making her a success.
> 
> ...



Hell--google it and move on


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Hell--google it and move on



Nope... you can give the answer and ask another if you'd like, though. I think ya gotta get more current than something written in 1893.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Nope... you can give the answer and ask another if you'd like, though. I think ya gotta get more current than something written in 1893.



Damn---Pike's Peak !!

What band peformed "Fields of Joy". Also had an album called Freedom Burger.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Damn---Pike's Peak !!
> 
> What band peformed "Fields of Joy". Also had an album called Freedom Burger.



The magnificent Michael Kamen was in it .


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Feelin' like a dumbass here, dillo. You've stumped me so many times, you ought to change your name to "Stihl"!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Feelin' like a dumbass here, dillo. You've stumped me so many times, you ought to change your name to "Stihl"!



LOL--sorry I'm old and bent on asking hard ones but Micheal Kamen was a real talent and I had a penchant for the not so familiar stuff.

New York Rock Ensemble was (still is if you can find it ) good listening.

SOmeone else ask one--I pick YOU MM

the song (Better not Wait too Long) on thier first album is a must hear.!


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> I can't imagine why you liked Sonny better toward the end of his life. lol...



Why, because he became a fine, upstanding member of the all-new, Republican House of Representatives, of course!:clap1: 



			
				jillian said:
			
		

> Very funny stories. Don't forget, Cher also eulogized Sonny quite beautifully. But she really was just a dumb kid when they met. He was clearly the driving force behind making her a success.



He was a fine writer, producer and manager - no doubt. And, never let it be said I didn't give credit where credit was due; while Sonny couldn't have sung his way out of a wet paper bag, Cher has a wonderful voice. So do a lot of fry cooks, housewives, and constuction workers, though. I think she could have shown a little more class - and gratitude.



			
				jillian said:
			
		

> When I was a kid, I remember sitting in front of this piece of furniture my parents had which held the television in the middle and the stereo on either side. They had this soundtrack LP of an old movie called Sonny and Cher, Good Times. The song "You'd Better Sit Down, Kids" was on the album, as was, I think, I Got U Babe. I really liked that album. Sonny was really goofy looking though. Cher was this exotic creature....at least to me.
> 
> Now I think I'm going to go play "Bang, Bang" on my IPod.



All right - I've had "Bang Bang stuck in my head for the last hour, thank you very much! j/k - good stuff!



			
				jillian said:
			
		

> And will you please answer Dillo's question!



Wish I could; the dude OWNS me!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 2, 2006)

Michael Kamen was also the founder of the Mr. Hollands Opus Foundation btw

ok enough trivia learning--next!


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's a moldy oldie: Who originally recorded the song "Silence is Golden"?

Hint: It wasn't a hit for them.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Here's a moldy oldie: Who originally recorded the song "Silence is Golden"?
> 
> Hint: It wasn't a hit for them.




So I guess Frankie Valie would be the wrong answer?


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> So I guess Frankie Valie would be the wrong answer?



Oh, but it isn't wrong! The song was originally recorded by its co-writer, Bob Gaudio, and the band to which he belonged - The Four Seasons. It was placed on the flip side of their monster hit, "Rag Doll". Never saw any airplay down in these parts, but I guess you're familiar with it, eh? GREAT record; Frankie and the boys blew The Tremoloes out of the water, IMHO.

Your turn!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2006)

It was a huge hit for the Tremeloes, so it can't be them either....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2006)

Whoa! Too slow!! (ppssstt I disagree MM, I thought the Tremeloes did a great job - unfortunately I'm biased in that I never really liked Frankie's voice..)


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Whoa! Too slow!! (ppssstt I disagree MM, I thought the Tremeloes did a great job - unfortunately I'm biased in that I never really liked Frankie's voice..)



Oh, The Trems did a bang-up job - no doubt about it. I'm just a really rabid Seasons fan.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Oh, but it isn't wrong! The song was originally recorded by its co-writer, Bob Gaudio, and the band to which he belonged - The Four Seasons. It was placed on the flip side of their monster hit, "Rag Doll". Never saw any airplay down in these parts, but I guess you're familiar with it, eh? GREAT record; Frankie and the boys blew The Tremoloes out of the water, IMHO.
> 
> Your turn!




I only knew the answer because I downloaded that song the other day......I mean purchased a CD at the CD store with that song on it. I always liked Frankie Valley - since I saw him in Grease "Beauty School Drop Out" 

In the song "All I Really Want to Do" what does Bob Dylan want?


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I only knew the answer because I downloaded that song the other day......I mean purchased a CD at the CD store with that song on it. I always liked Frankie Valley - since I saw him in Grease "Beauty School Drop Out"
> 
> In the song "All I Really Want to Do" what does Bob Dylan want?



"Baby, Be Friends With You".


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> "Baby, Be Friends With You".




Righto. 

Your turn.


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Intro to a hit song from the nineties:

"Oh, my God, Becky - look at her _________".

Complete the line , and name the song.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Intro to a hit song from the nineties:
> 
> "Oh, my God, Becky - look at her _________".
> 
> Complete the line , and name the song.



Her Butt? Song = God Loves Ugly?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

Damn, that's not the song. Crap. I don't know.


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Her Butt? Song = God Loves Ugly?



You're on the right crack...er, track. It is, indeed, her butt. Wrong song, though.

Artist was Sir Mix-a Lot.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> You're on the right crack...er, track. It is, indeed, her butt. Wrong song, though.
> 
> Artist was Sir Mix-a Lot.




I don't know the title of the song. Is it the same one that goes "I like big butts and I can not lie"? My daughter loves that song, especially when Donkey sings it.


----------



## musicman (Jun 2, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't know the title of the song. Is it the same one that goes "I like big butts and I can not lie"? My daughter loves that song, especially when Donkey sings it.



Joz and I have been sitting here laughing at the workings of my completely demented mind. Picture Woody Allen doing the line:

"Cause I'm long - and I'm strong

And I'm bound to get the friction on"...

...in that skinny, New York-accented voice of his. 

It's SCARY inside my head!!!

You've got the right song; it's called "Baby's Got Back".


----------



## Said1 (Jun 2, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Joz and I have been sitting here laughing at the workings of my completely demented mind. Picture Woody Allen doing the line:
> 
> "Cause I'm long - and I'm strong
> 
> ...



Woody Allen? Ew. How about "I don't like women anywhere near my own age and prefer to adopt them then marry them when they're no longer minors so I won't go to jail and be branded a pedophile, thus ruining my already dead career and I can't not lie".

Booooooooo. That's even worse.


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Woody Allen? Ew. How about "I don't like women anywhere near my own age and prefer to adopt them then marry them when they're no longer minors so I won't go to jail and be branded a pedophile, thus ruining my already dead career and I can't not lie".
> 
> Booooooooo. That's even worse.



lol...they didn't even live in the same apartment. He lived by himself across the other side of Central Park. The chick was Andre Previn's adopted kid. : 

Next Question, since musicman didn't ask one....

What name is Declan McManus known by?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Woody Allen? Ew. How about "I don't like women anywhere near my own age and prefer to adopt them then marry them when they're no longer minors so I won't go to jail and be branded a pedophile, thus ruining my already dead career and I can't not lie".
> 
> Booooooooo. That's even worse.



or I will keep my leading ladies in my film who play my love interest in my movies between the ages of 20-25 even though I get older each year, and when I get called on it will go apeshit and say that critics know nothing about movies as an art form.

My wife loves his movies adn I like some of them, but he's a dirty little prick.

Jillian

Elvis Costello

A question: this is going back a bit. One of Linda Ronstadt's biggest hits was Different Drum. It was co-written by a guy who was in a very famous band, but he left said band when he demanded more say.
1) Who was the band
2) Who was the guy

extra bonus question

3) His mother also invented something that revolutionised typing!


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> or I will keep my leading ladies in my film who play my love interest in my movies between the ages of 20-25 even though I get older each year, and when I get called on it will go apeshit and say that critics know nothing about movies as an art form.
> 
> My wife loves his movies adn I like some of them, but he's a dirty little prick.
> 
> ...



Oh my! lol....number three gave it away for me!

The band was The Monkees; the guy was Mike Nesmith and his mother invented white out/liquid paper. :happy2:

Oh...and don't hold back. Say what you really think re Woody Allen. :halo:

*Edit* Oh...my question. Almost forgot. To go with Said1's earlier mention of Kris Kristofferson:

1. Kris Kristofferson spent some time in College as part of a particuar educational program. What was the program?

2 He also wrote a song which became a posthumous hit for it's artist. What song? Who was the artist?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Oh my! lol....number three gave it away for me!
> 
> The band was The Monkees; the guy was Mike Nesmith and his mother invented white out/liquid paper. :happy2:
> 
> ...



2. Me and Bobby McGee for Janis Joplin..dunno about number 1


----------



## jillian (Jun 2, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> 2. Me and Bobby McGee for Janis Joplin..dunno about number 1



He was a Rhodes Scholar. Ask the next question, please.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 2, 2006)

An easy one. Name the original members of Black Sabbath...


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> An easy one. Name the original members of Black Sabbath...




The only members I can think of are Toni Iomi (Sp??) and Ozzy. I don't know if they're original members or not either. Ronny James Dio???


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Two out of four aint' bad. Wikipedia says 





> Ozzy Osbourne, Tony Iommi
> Geezer Butler and Bill Ward



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sabbath


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 3, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Two out of four aint' bad. Wikipedia says
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Black_Sabbath



Yep! Dio and Ian Gillian sang for the band and one time or other...plus others....Your turn!


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

If anyone can answer this, I would greatly appreciated it.

I'm looking for either the title or artist who sang a song that went like this "lets make a fair trade, your heart for mine........I'll be your slave until the end of time..." That's all I know. It's an old country song.


----------



## jillian (Jun 3, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> If anyone can answer this, I would greatly appreciated it.
> 
> I'm looking for either the title or artist who sang a song that went like this "lets make a fair trade, your heart for mine........I'll be your slave until the end of time..." That's all I know. It's an old country song.



Hmmmm....googled it. Got nothing. You sure those are the lyrics?

You should email the country music hall of fame. bet someone there could tell you. 

In the meantime, while we're looking, why don't you give us a trivia question?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

Musicman probably knows this one.

Where are the streets Portage and Main located?

Part of the chorus in the song Prarie Town goes "Portage and Main 15 below. Spring time melts the snow, rivers overflow". Neil Young and Randy Bachman.


----------



## musicman (Jun 3, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Musicman probably knows this one.
> 
> Where are the streets Portage and Main located?
> 
> Part of the chorus in the song Prarie Town goes "Portage and Main 15 below. Spring time melts the snow, rivers overflow". Neil Young and Randy Bachman.



Not familiar with the specific song, but I'll take a guess - based on some of Young's other, autobiographical, material: Winnipeg?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Not familiar with the specific song, but I'll take a guess - based on some of Young's other, autobiographical, material: Winnipeg?




Yep. Winnipeg it is.


How about the other song, do you know the title of the song?


----------



## musicman (Jun 3, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep. Winnipeg it is.
> 
> 
> How about the other song, do you know the title of the song?



"Don't Be Denied" - from the ~ 1974 live album, "Time Fades Away". Quite a collection of songs, actually, considering that Neil's voice was a wreck at the time. Soulless record labels don't give a damn whether somebody needs a rest or not - "Crank it out, mister; we've got a contract". Even so, he did some of his finest work here - including my personal, all-time favorite, "Love in Mind". Are you familiar with it?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> "Don't Be Denied" - from the ~ 1974 live album, "Time Fades Away". Quite a collection of songs, actually, considering that Neil's voice was a wreck at the time. Soulless record labels don't give a damn whether somebody needs a rest or not - "Crank it out, mister; we've got a contract". Even so, he did some of his finest work here - including my personal, all-time favorite, "Love in Mind". Are you familiar with it?




No, the song lyrics I posted before the Prarie Town question. . I don't know the title, just a few lyrics "let's make a fair trade, your heart for mine.....I'll be your slave, til the end of all time, let's make a fair trade, your heart for mine". It's an old country tune.


----------



## musicman (Jun 3, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> No, the song lyrics I posted before the Prarie Town question. . I don't know the title, just a few lyrics "let's make a fair trade, your heart for mine.....I'll be your slave, til the end of all time, let's make a fair trade, your heart for mine". It's an old country tune.



Nope - 'fraid you got me there. Sounds awful pretty, though. I can't wait to find out what it is. 

We'll just wait for dillo - he knows EVERYTHING!


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Nope - 'fraid you got me there. Sounds awful pretty, though. I can't wait to find out what it is.
> 
> We'll just wait for dillo - he knows EVERYTHING!




This older gentlemen used to sing it at a tavern I go to on Thursdays. Sadly, he passed away and no one knows the title of the song or the artist!


----------



## Said1 (Jun 3, 2006)

It's your turn, btw.


----------



## jillian (Jun 3, 2006)

Come on musicman. Get to it!


----------



## jillian (Jun 4, 2006)

Still waiting for a question. lol... I'm going back to sleep, maybe we'll have a new one in the a.m. 

Slackers. :spank3:


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

A now-famous songwriter tried to get his first big break in Nashville, installing wood paneling at Acuff-Rose Studios. When Roy Acuff himself came striding down the hall, the songwriter seized the opportunity, grabbed a guitar, and started singing one of his compositions. He was informed by Acuff that "the only music I want to hear coming out of you is that @#$%^& powersaw".

That song was snatched up by another publisher, with - obviously - more on the ball than Roy Acuff, and became just one of the writer's many smash hits. Who was this writer?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 4, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> A now-famous songwriter tried to get his first big break in Nashville, installing wood paneling at Acuff-Rose Studios. When Roy Acuff himself came striding down the hall, the songwriter seized the opportunity, grabbed a guitar, and started singing one of his compositions. He was informed by Acuff that "the only music I want to hear coming out of you is that @#$%^& powersaw".
> 
> That song was snatched up by another publisher, with - obviously - more on the ball than Roy Acuff, and became just one of the writer's many smash hits. Who was this writer?



Hmmm. Good question. I''m going to take a guess and say Willie Nelson, since he did write a lot of songs for others, back in the day.

I love his recording of "Crazy".


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Good question. I''m going to take a guess and say Willie Nelson, since he did write a lot of songs for others, back in the day.
> 
> I love his recording of "Crazy".



Nope - not Willie. Here's a hint: The songwriter finally got his break by plying his skill as a helicopter pilot (a little trade he'd picked up in Vietnam). He rented a chopper, landed it on a famous singer's back lawn, and told the man, "Hey - I've got a song I'd like you to hear".

The singer loved the writer's audacity, flipped over the song, and promptly recorded it. The rest is history.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Nope - not Willie. Here's a hint: The songwriter finally got his break by plying his skill as a helicopter pilot (a little trade he'd picked up in Vietnam). He rented a chopper, landed it on a famous singer's back lawn, and told the man, "Hey - I've got a song I'd like you to hear".
> 
> The singer loved the writer's audacity, flipped over the song, and promptly recorded it. The rest is history.



Jimmy Webb??

Can you give us another clue - like was this guy just a songwriter or was he a recording artists too? Can you give us some of his songs or some of the artists who recorded his songs?


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Jimmy Webb??



Good guess, Dr Grump - and one of my favorite writers. But, nope - not Jimmy Webb.



> Can you give us another clue - like was this guy just a songwriter or was he a recording artists too? Can you give us some of his songs or some of the artists who recorded his songs?



He went on to record some of his own stuff, and enjoyed some success in the movies, as well.

The artist upon whose lawn he landed a helicopter was Johnny Cash. His songs were recorded by many artists, and - if I name the right one - I'll absolutely give the game away.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Good guess, Dr Grump - and one of my favorite writers. But, nope - not Jimmy Webb.
> 
> He went on to record some of his own stuff, and enjoyed some success in the movies, as well.
> 
> The artist upon whose lawn he landed a helicopter was Johnny Cash. His songs were recorded by many artists, and - if I name the right one - I'll absolutely give the game away.



This sounds very familiar (the story)...hhmmm...can't think for the life of me...

As an aside, and speaking of Jimmy Webb, what do you think of the song McArthur Park? I have seen it make several "worst ever songs" list. While the lyrics in the chorus are a bit naff, I've always thought the composition was awesome. Was really surprised to see it make the lists. What's your take on it, as a musician?

have to head out for a while, will look for you answer when I get back...


----------



## Said1 (Jun 4, 2006)

I googled and am no giving myself a giant DOH!


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> This sounds very familiar (the story)...hhmmm...can't think for the life of me...
> 
> As an aside, and speaking of Jimmy Webb, what do you think of the song McArthur Park? I have seen it make several "worst ever songs" list. While the lyrics in the chorus are a bit naff, I've always thought the composition was awesome. Was really surprised to see it make the lists. What's your take on it, as a musician?
> 
> have to head out for a while, will look for you answer when I get back...



I think that to judge a song solely on its (perceived) lyrical content is don blinders, and willfully miss the point. A poem is a poem, and a song is a song. I think "McArthur Park" is brilliant. When read, as the poem it is clearly NOT, I'm sure it sounds quite daft. But, when sung - with feeling - across its magnificent musical backdrop, it becomes a heartfelt expression of so many human emotions; a journey we can all share.

Those "worst of" lists tend to put me off, anyhow. I get the sense that most are compiled by failed and bitter musicians or songwriters. Screw 'em! Mean people suck.


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I googled and am no giving myself a giant DOH!



Should I give the answer or wait a bit?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> I think that to judge a song solely on its (perceived) lyrical content is don blinders, and willfully miss the point. A poem is a poem, and a song is a song. I think "McArthur Park" is brilliant. When read, as the poem it is clearly NOT, I'm sure it sounds quite daft. But, when sung - with feeling - across its magnificent musical backdrop, it becomes a heartfelt expression of so many human emotions; a journey we can all share.
> 
> Those "worst of" lists tend to put me off, anyhow. I get the sense that most are compiled by failed and bitter musicians or songwriters. Screw 'em! Mean people suck.



I agree with all the above.

Final attempt - Waylon Jennings (although he only did a little acting and I dunno if he flew choppers!)


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> I agree with all the above.
> 
> Final attempt - Waylon Jennings (although he only did a little acting and I dunno if he flew choppers!)



Is that your final answer?

LOL - nope - Kris Kristofferson (sp.?)

He played "Help Me Make it Through the Night" for Roy Acuff and was told to get his ass back to work. He flew a helicopter in to Johnny Cash's back yard and played "Sunday Morning Comin' Down", and Cash flipped for it. It's kind of an inspirational story, I think. Just because the "in the know" people say you're wrong, that's no reason to quit - not if you know damned well you've got something!


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 4, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> Is that your final answer?
> 
> LOL - nope - Kris Kristofferson (sp.?)
> 
> He played "Help Me Make it Through the Night" for Roy Acuff and was told to get his ass back to work. He flew a helicopter in to Johnny Cash's back yard and played "Sunday Morning Comin' Down", and Cash flipped for it. It's kind of an inspirational story, I think. Just because the "in the know" people say you're wrong, that's no reason to quit - not if you know damned well you've got something!



Kris Kristofferson!! Never would have guessed. He flew helicopters? Was a captain? A Rhodes scholar? Wrote great songs?? Almost the perfect life!!


----------



## musicman (Jun 4, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Kris Kristofferson!! Never would have guessed. He flew helicopters? Was a captain? A Rhodes scholar? Wrote great songs?? Almost the perfect life!!



If only he could sing...


----------



## Said1 (Jun 4, 2006)

musicman said:
			
		

> If only he could sing...




Hey, he sang some great tunes, for instance "Help Me Make it Through the Night". Probably one of the most romantic songs ever, IMHO.


----------



## jillian (Jun 5, 2006)

Since no one posted a new question, *ahem*, figured I'd post an easy one....

For whom did Greg Allman write "I'm No Angel"?


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm....thought this would be an easy one for you music folk... 

a hint: the singer/songwriter is part of one of the great southern rock bands of all time...bet they've made lots of silver dollars.


----------



## jasendorf (Jun 6, 2006)

I looked it up so it wouldn't be fair for me to answer.  BTW, Greg Allman is awesome... and a nice fellow too.  We had to get a mechanical release for one of his songs we covered on our last album and he (well, his people I guess) was really cool about it.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmm....thought this would be an easy one for you music folk...
> 
> a hint: the singer/songwriter is part of one of the great southern rock bands of all time...bet they've made lots of silver dollars.




Himself? Just guessing based on the song lyrics.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Himself? Just guessing based on the song lyrics.



Well, he wrote the song ABOUT himself, but FOR someone else. 

I'll give it a little more time before I give the answer, though.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Well, he wrote the song ABOUT himself, but FOR someone else.
> 
> I'll give it a little more time before I give the answer, though.




Cher?


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Cher?



  

Next question, please.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Next question, please.




FOUL  This hint


> a hint: the singer/songwriter is part of one of the great southern rock bands of all time...bet they've made lots of silver dollars.




 was misleading--you forfeit your turn.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> FOUL  This hint
> 
> 
> 
> was misleading--you forfeit your turn.



nope...the lead singer, _was_ part of one of the greatest southern rock bands, (The Allman Brothers) who sang "I got one more silver dollar...."

:firing: :firing: :firing:


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> nope...the lead singer, _was_ part of one of the greatest southern rock bands, (The Allman Brothers) who sang "I got one more silver dollar...."
> 
> :firing: :firing: :firing:



you already told us who the singer was---you implied the answer was a member of a southern rock and roll band too.  neener neener


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Next question, please.




OMG, that was right?

Did anyone see their son playing with the band on "Austin City Limits" incredible, I was shocked when the camea switched to him, you couldn't tell the difference.

Which is a lead up to my next question: Which video (I hope there's only one) did their son Elijah blue appear in with his scantily clat old lady on a navy ship?


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> OMG, that was right?
> 
> Did anyone see their son playing with the band on "Austin City Limits" incredible, I was shocked when the camea switched to him, you couldn't tell the difference.
> 
> Which is a lead up to my next question: Which video (I hope there's only one) did their son Elijah blue appear in with his scantily clat old lady on a navy ship?



I've never seen Austin City Limits. But yeah, Elijah Blue looks like daddy.

If I Could Turn Back Time :clap1:


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> I've never seen Austin City Limits. But yeah, Elijah Blue looks like daddy.
> 
> If I Could Turn Back Time :clap1:




Yep. and Ew. Plus, Cher really doesn't (didn't) have enough ass to show off in that video in the first place.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep. and Ew. Plus, Cher really doesn't (didn't) have enough ass to show off in that video in the first place.



Ah...but the girl has legs all the way up to her non-existant ass.  

What punk rocker's real name is Jeff Hyman?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Ah...but the girl has legs all the way up to her non-existant ass.
> 
> What punk rocker's real name is Jeff Hyman?



Sid Vicious,, one of the Ramones, Patti Smith?


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Sid Vicious,, one of the Ramones, Patti Smith?



one of those is right. which one? :teeth:


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> one of those is right. which one? :teeth:




I'll go with Sid, Hyman sounds like a good English name.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I'll go with Sid, Hyman sounds like a good English name.



Nope.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Nope.






I used to have a huge crush on the guy who played him in the movie, Sid and Nancy.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I used to have a huge crush on the guy who played him in the movie, Sid and Nancy.



Gary Oldman?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Gary Oldman?




Yep. Still kind of do, a little.


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Yep. Still kind of do, a little.



I understand. I have a long list of people I crushed on.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 6, 2006)

Joey Ramone..

Name the four original members of the Sex Pistols..hint: Sid wasn't one of 'em...


----------



## jillian (Jun 6, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Joey Ramone..
> 
> Name the four original members of the Sex Pistols..hint: Sid wasn't one of 'em...



Johnny Rotten, Steve Jones, Glen Matlock and Paul Cook. 

What pop music diva studied opera?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 6, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Johnny Rotten, Steve Jones, Glen Matlock and Paul Cook.
> 
> What pop music diva studied opera?



Pat Benatar

Name all six Eagles studio albums pre 1981...


----------



## jillian (Jun 7, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Pat Benatar
> 
> Name all six Eagles studio albums pre 1981...



Wouldn't have a clue....


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 8, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Wouldn't have a clue....



Eagles
Desperado
On the Border
One of These Nights
Hotel California
The Long Run

Hey, you coulda named some of their songs and got over half right!


----------



## jillian (Jun 8, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Eagles
> Desperado
> On the Border
> One of These Nights
> ...



lol...looks that way.

But since you didn't ask a question, I'm gonna steal your turn.  

What 50's Doo Wop group was started by George Treadwell?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 9, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> lol...looks that way.
> 
> But since you didn't ask a question, I'm gonna steal your turn.
> 
> What 50's Doo Wop group was started by George Treadwell?




The Drifters.


----------



## jillian (Jun 9, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> The Drifters.



Ooh baby! You rock!  

Your question?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 9, 2006)

The Memphis Draft Board gave Elvis a two month deferment to complete what movie?


----------



## jillian (Jun 9, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> The Memphis Draft Board gave Elvis a two month deferment to complete what movie?



Blue Hawaii?


----------



## Said1 (Jun 9, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Blue Hawaii?




Non, but one of my favs 'rock-a-hula, rock, rock-a-hula".

Bonus question, do you know what  the house boy's name was in the movie Blue Hawaii?


----------



## jillian (Jun 9, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Non, but one of my favs 'rock-a-hula, rock, rock-a-hula".
> 
> Bonus question, do you know what  the house boy's name was in the movie Blue Hawaii?



Actually the one Elvis movie I know. I even stayed at the hotel where it was filmed when I went on my honeymoon. The still do the torch lighting ceremony that they show.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 9, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Actually the one Elvis movie I know. I even stayed at the hotel where it was filmed when I went on my honeymoon. The still do the torch lighting ceremony that they show.



I like Elvis movies, I'd like to get a set of all of them and VIncent Price too. And Abbott and Costello. Ok, make it all the oldies.

I'll give the answer to the second question, but wait a bit for the first. The name of the house boy in Blue Hawaii is *drum roll* Ping Pong.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> The Memphis Draft Board gave Elvis a two month deferment to complete what movie?



King Creole??


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> King Creole??


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> King Creole??




Yep.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 10, 2006)

Name the collective group of superstars who went under the moniker The Highwaymen...and how many are still alive...


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> Name the collective group of superstars who went under the moniker The Highwaymen...and how many are still alive...



Man, didn't know you were a country music afficianado! 

I only know Johnny Cash was in it and he's gone now. No idea about who else. I'm not even sure why I remember Johnny Cash was one of 'em.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Man, didn't know you were a country music afficianado!
> 
> I only know Johnny Cash was in it and he's gone now. No idea about who else. I'm not even sure why I remember Johnny Cash was one of 'em.




I don't think he was, didn't he just sing a song with the same title?


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I don't think he was, didn't he just sing a song with the same title?



No idea. Give me a sec...I'll google


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

No WAIT! They recorded "Big River", that has to be them. Lyal Lovitt replaced Johnny Cash, didn't he? Is that the same group? Kris Kristofferson, Willie Nelson and someone else.


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> No WAIT! They recorded "Big River", that has to be them. Lyal Lovitt replaced Johnny Cash, didn't he? Is that the same group? Kris Kristofferson, Willie Nelson and someone else.



Damn, you're good! I googled and it was Johnny Cash, Kris Kristofferson and Willie Nelson. It would be cheating for me to tell you who the other was. :clap1:


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Damn, you're good! I googled and it was Johnny Cash, Kris Kristofferson and Willie Nelson. It would be cheating for me to tell you who the other was. :clap1:




I have no clue who the last one is. But you still got Johnny Cash!

I downloaded their performance of Big River on Lettermen, but those are the only three I remember being introduced.


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I have no clue who the last one is. But you still got Johnny Cash!
> 
> I downloaded their performance of Big River on Lettermen, but those are the only three I remember being introduced.



Well, maybe musicman or one of the other folk know ;o)

But I think you'll get credit for the answer. 

We need another question!


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

Which members of CSN&Y were formerly in Buffalo Springfield?


----------



## jillian (Jun 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Which members of CSN&Y were formerly in Buffalo Springfield?



Neil Young and Stephen Stills.

What woman did two different members of CSN&Y write songs for? Which songs and who wrote them? 

Sleeptime for me. Laterz.


----------



## Abbey Normal (Jun 10, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> Which members of CSN&Y were formerly in Buffalo Springfield?



Definitely Stephen Stills. Maybe Crosby?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 10, 2006)

Abbey Normal said:
			
		

> Definitely Stephen Stills. Maybe Crosby?


 and Young?


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 10, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Neil Young and Stephen Stills.
> 
> What woman did two different members of CSN&Y write songs for? Which songs and who wrote them?
> 
> Sleeptime for me. Laterz.



Judy collins


----------



## Said1 (Jun 10, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> Neil Young and Stephen Stills.
> 
> What woman did two different members of CSN&Y write songs for? Which songs and who wrote them?
> 
> Sleeptime for me. Laterz.



Graham Nash, Carry Ann, about Mary Ann Faithful. I don't know the other one.
And am not positive Nash wrote it.


----------



## jillian (Jun 11, 2006)

Dillo gets the prize on this one. Was, indeed Judy Collins and the songs were Suite Judy Blue Eyes (Stills) and Our House (Nash). 

I learned something reall cool, though while I was looking up some stuff... did you know that Phil Hartman did the CSNY logo with the intertwining letters BEFORE he was on SNL?

Thought that was cool!

OK, Dillo...take it away! Your turn to ask a question!


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 11, 2006)

_________________________opened the original club July 15, 1975 at 6th and Brazos in an old furniture warehouse with zydeco king Clifton Chenier. Bringing in the blues and soul legends of the day such as Muddy Waters, Jimmy Reed, Willie Dixon, John Lee Hooker, Fats Domino, Sunnyland Slim, Hubert Sumlin, Eddie Taylor, Walter "Shakey" Horton, Buddy Guy, Junior Wells, Pinetop Perkins, Albert King, James Cotton, Calvin Jones, Willie "Big Eye" Smith, Bobby Blue Bland, and B.B. King made __________the premier blues club in Texas. He furthered the career of regional R&B artists such as Albert Collins, Barbara Lynn, Clifton Chenier, Miss Lavelle White, and Lazy Lester. Yet what truly made ________ Austin's Home of the Blues was its cultivation of local talent such as Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble, Jimmie Vaughan, Angela Strehli, the Fabulous Thunderbirds, Derek O'Brien, Lou Ann Barton, Guy Forsyth, Doyle Bramhall II, Sue Foley, Bob Schneider, and Charlie Sexton.


----------



## Said1 (Jun 11, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> _________________________opened the original club July 15, 1975 at 6th and Brazos in an old furniture warehouse with zydeco king Clifton Chenier. Bringing in the blues and soul legends of the day such as Muddy Waters, Jimmy Reed, Willie Dixon, John Lee Hooker, Fats Domino, Sunnyland Slim, Hubert Sumlin, Eddie Taylor, Walter "Shakey" Horton, Buddy Guy, Junior Wells, Pinetop Perkins, Albert King, James Cotton, Calvin Jones, Willie "Big Eye" Smith, Bobby Blue Bland, and B.B. King made __________the premier blues club in Texas. He furthered the career of regional R&B artists such as Albert Collins, Barbara Lynn, Clifton Chenier, Miss Lavelle White, and Lazy Lester. Yet what truly made ________ Austin's Home of the Blues was its cultivation of local talent such as Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble, Jimmie Vaughan, Angela Strehli, the Fabulous Thunderbirds, Derek O'Brien, Lou Ann Barton, Guy Forsyth, Doyle Bramhall II, Sue Foley, Bob Schneider, and Charlie Sexton.




No idea, so I googled. Interesting guy and was born in the same town as Janis Joplin and that ZZ Top guy or is it guys? 

Sue Foley ROCKS, btw. Saw her perform a few times, amazing woman.


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll go with Billy Graham (the promoter, not the evangelical dude)

BTW, the fourth Highwayman was Waylon Jennings who is also dead...


----------



## Said1 (Jun 11, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> I'll go with Billy Graham (the promoter, not the evangelical dude)
> 
> BTW, the fourth Highwayman was Waylon Jennings who is also dead...



Nope. Bill Graham was famous for Filmore East, New York and Filmore West, San Fransico. 

I've never heard of this guy.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 11, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> No idea, so I googled. Interesting guy and was born in the same town as Janis Joplin and that ZZ Top guy or is it guys?
> 
> Sue Foley ROCKS, btw. Saw her perform a few times, amazing woman.



Clifford Antone---big time guy in getting music to Austin. Sad to see him go. His club was great!!!!


----------



## Said1 (Jun 11, 2006)

dilloduck said:
			
		

> Clifford Antone---big time guy in getting music to Austin. Sad to see him go. *His club was great!*!!!



I bet it was! How often did he have big names playing?

Bill Graham's biography is really good too, worth reading of you get a chance, although alot of people say it's full of BS - generally fans of someone he trashed, or the person themselves.


----------



## dilloduck (Jun 11, 2006)

Said1 said:
			
		

> I bet it was! How often did he have big names playing?
> 
> Bill Graham's biography is really good too, worth reading of you get a chance, although alot of people say it's full of BS - generally fans of someone he trashed, or the person themselves.



The "live music capital of the world" is no joke. Austin has big names all the time cruising thru and Antone got em all. Club did pretty well even while he was in prison for some drug selling activity !


----------



## jillian (Jun 21, 2006)

What member of the NY Dolls had hit records under a different stage name? What was the stage name?


----------



## Dr Grump (Jun 21, 2006)

jillian said:
			
		

> What member of the NY Dolls had hit records under a different stage name? What was the stage name?



David Johansen?? No idea.


----------



## jillian (Jun 21, 2006)

Dr Grump said:
			
		

> David Johansen?? No idea.



Yup! David Johansen!! He had hits as Buster Poindexter.

Your turn for a question.


----------

